# Do billfish sails heal?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

When the dorsal sail ona marlin or sailfish gets torn, does it heal?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bill Me (8/26/2009)*When the dorsal sail ona marlin or sailfish gets torn, does it heal?




do i sense guilt


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great question and I too have wondered the same thing..


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not think that they can heal when the sail has been torn. The sail is still functional as they raise it with the dorsal spine. Not a expert by no means, just my .02


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great PIC


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

No guilt, just curious. That is a cool pic.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

I can not comment on billfish sails, but I do raise another type of fish. Any time the dorsal fin has been split, it has remained split. I have had some of these fish for 15 years growing them up to 20+ lbs. I have never noticed the tear having any adverse affect on the ability of the fish to swim. These are the dorsal fins of koi, that are much, much shorter than a sail. If these fins won't heal back together, I can't imagine a much taller dorsal fin healing back together.

Just my experience with another type of fish


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems logocal that the same principle would apply.


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

Sometimes unplesant things happen when billing a fish. I've often wondered if this one was able to make it in Guatemala.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have seen several billfish, mainly sails, that seem perfectly healthy swimming around with their bills broken off, but notat the base. This one in Guatemala had a short bill. Hopefully your fish survived its bill breaking off.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing must have going ape-sh#t to break off like that. Did it swim off OK?


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

> *tunapopper (8/28/2009)*That thing must have going ape-sh#t to break off like that. Did it swim off OK?


He was going ape-sh#t and took off like a rocket after a quick release .. jumping a few times.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Dunno if it applies, but in my saltwater tank I've seen a large Tang with a torn dorsal fin to the hiltone day and it was completely healed a couple days later...

Good question for Karon...

Jim


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Redweiser (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (8/28/2009)*That thing must have going ape-sh#t to break off like that. Did it swim off OK?
> ...


Hey Red, is there anything you havent expierenced out there?? i sware if its been done, you have done it.....(and im not being a smart a$$).......you amaze me at how much fishing you have done in your life.....BTW Rob is coming home the end of September :letsdrink 

your gonna be in Venice in october right?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that sail must not have been very happy.


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

> your gonna be in Venice in october right?


Yep ... Are you gonna come down?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Redweiser (8/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > your gonna be in Venice in october right?
> ...


probally.......still waiting to hear from Rob...


----------

